# 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen



## bine (8. Februar 2005)

gibs hier schon einen Termin??? |kopfkrat  #h 
Wir würden gerne wieder dabei sein und müssen daher bald mal den Termin wissen!!
Das bayrische Boardtreffen findet am 1. Juli Wochenende statt!!


----------



## rob (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

hey bine#h
wir haben mal so den juni angepeilt.da sind noch viele im lande und die temperaturen sollten auch passen.
ich wäre für das zweite oder dritte juniwochenende!
was meint ihr?
lg rob


----------



## bine (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@rob
fänd ich super!!! Sollen wir diesmal gleich wieder einen Tag länger planen?????  :q  :q  :q


----------



## mastermix (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Frage:

wo treffts Euch?

Oliver


----------



## bine (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*



			
				mastermix schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:
> 
> wo treffts Euch?
> 
> Oliver



letztes Jahr haben wir uns in der Nähe von Linz getroffen und es war super!!! Kannst ja die Berichte nachlesen (Suchfunktion)!!  #6  #6 

Woher kommst Du denn???  #h


----------



## posengucker (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Hi,

Juni ist zwar ein guter Termin (da Welsschonzeit), jedoch werde ich mich da auf Urlaub befinden.

lg
Pogu


----------



## bine (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Juni ist zwar ein guter Termin (da Welsschonzeit), jedoch werde ich mich da auf Urlaub befinden.
> lg
> Pogu



Den ganzen Juni?????????? |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## wodibo (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Aber denkts dran.....ihr müsst das Ufer streuen, sonst bricht sich Anni wieder die Haxen :q :m


----------



## posengucker (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Hallo Bine,

ja, ja,

von 1.6 bis 30.6 ist bei uns Schonzeit auf die Waller.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

nix urlaub werner!!
dich schleif ich mit,das ist klar:m


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Das wird sicher wieder ein heiden Gaudi geben.
Wenn mich meine Bine  :l  mitnimmt bin ich wieder dabei.  

Hab schon lange nichts mehr von Lenzibald gehört.Wäre super wenn wir es dort wieder machen würden.


----------



## Lenzibald (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Servus. Jo er lebt noch !!!!!! Bin im mom im Stress aber das Treffen können wir sicher wieder bei mir machen. Melde mich später wieder wenn ich mehr zeit hab. Bis juni is ja noch massig zeit.


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Servus Lenzi

Klasse das wir es dort wieder machen können. #6  #6 
Grüße an Deine Frau und wir freuen uns.


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

na super lenzibald und alle!!!
dann is es fix,zweites oder drittes juniwochenende beim lenzibald am teich.
werd das mal oben festhalten.
lg rob


----------



## bine (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Kannst dann auch bei Teilnehmer schon mal fix eintragen:  #6 
Anni
Dorsch1
(ich hoffe doch wodi auch)
und meine Wenigkeit

Wir freuen uns schon sooooo  #6 
 |laola:


----------



## mastermix (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Hai,

habe eben die Berichte inkl. Fotos vom 1. Treffen bewundert. Da habtsas aber lustig ghabt. :m 

Für alle die sich die Suche ersparen wollen: 

1. österreichisches AB-Treffen die schonungslose Wahrheit: |supergri 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=24655&page=1&pp=15&highlight=%F6sterreichisches

Schau ma mal....  

LG,

Oliver


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

hehe oliver..jetzt is es wieder drausen:m
ist schon immer eine sehr feine sache,wenn sich die boardies treffen!!!
spass und tratschen ohne ende.
würd mich sehr über eine rege teilnahme freuen,sind ja auch einige neue seit letztem jahr hinzu gekommen.lg rob


----------



## mastermix (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

In Linz beginnts!!!

Irgendwann kommt für jeden das 1. Mal (wenns auch beim 2. mal sein soll).

Habe mir die Termine (10.-12. od 17.-19.Juni) mal vorgemerkt, hoffe das nix dazwischen kommt. 

So long

Oliver


 |laola:


----------



## gismowolf (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Servas griaß eich!
I hob zwor in dera Zeit a bissl an Streß zwischen zwoa Norgereisen,oba irgendwia wia i
scho hinkemma!!:q 
Und im Juni kaun i a nit in an Foschingszug hänga bleibm,wia letzts WE!!#6 #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Hallo Gismo

Würde mich freuen wenn Du dabei bist.

PS: die andere Sache bekommen wir auf alle Fälle noch vor Deiner ersten Norgereise in diesem Jahr über die Bühne.*versprochen*


----------



## gismowolf (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Servus Micha!
Das wäre schön,wenn sich das noch ausgehen könnte!!:q Erste Fahrt nach Norge geht
letzte Maiwoche los.
Bin kommenden Samstag ab ca:10:00 in Salzburg auf der Hohen Jagd und Fischereimesse.
Brauche noch ein bißchen Material zum Pollack-u.Dorschfliegen binden und um zu schauen,ob`s vielleicht wo ein Schnäppchen gibt!!?


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Schade Gismo...aber da sind Bine und ich in Berlin zum Norge-Event.
Aber bis Mai bekommen wir das hin.


----------



## bine (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@Gismo
hast Du nicht einen Bekannten in Salzburg??? Ich arbeite doch da!!  |supergri  #6  #6  Vielleicht können wir´s so machen!!  :m


----------



## gismowolf (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Hallo Bine!
Das wäre doch super!Tochter,Schwiegersohn und Enkelkinder wohnen in Salzburg!!:q
Wenn Du mir bei Gelegenheit eine pm zukommen läßt mit Tel.Nr.und Firmenadresse,kann ich das schon irgendwie in die Wege leiten,daß jemand bei Dir in der Fa vorbeikommt!?
Danke für das Entgegenkommen!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Dorsch1 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Und genau so machen wir das Gismo.  
Werde der Bine die Sachen gleich morgen mitbringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Wenn ich Zeit habe, bin ich selbstverständlich auch wieder dabei, dann aber das ganze Wochenende diesmal)


----------



## Dorsch1 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Na besser iss dat auch Thomas.  

Wir sehen uns am Wochenende. :m Ick freu ma.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Bescheid))


----------



## MichlMair (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Hallo,

ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, aber sofern ich nicht im Urlaub bin komme ich.
Und ich denk mal so drei, vier leut und ein Hund werden wieder mitkommen (woif, mein bruder etc).
Juni ist super, dann können wir von den Maiwallern quatschen ;-))

LG
Michl


----------



## Helmet (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

na sauwa, mal schaun obi zeit hab


----------



## posengucker (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Hallo,

wir haben unseren Urlaubsplan umgeschmissen. Sofern das Treffen nicht am 25.6 - 26.6 stattfindet sollte ich auch Zeit haben.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

super!das treffen wird am dritten juniwochenende satt finden!
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Griaß eich olle mitanaunder!
17.-18.-19.Juni bin ich auch gerade zu Hause!:q :q #6
Und heuer nehm ich mir mehr Zeit!!Will schließlich auch noch bei der Fütterung dabei sein!! #h


----------



## rob (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

diesmal bleibs auch übernacht:m
ich kann dir ja meine super gemütliche liege anbietenschliesslich bist du ja schon älter und ich schlaf gern im dreck:m
lg rob


----------



## wodibo (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Irgendwie hab ich grad ne Idee wie ich auch wieder zu meinen Ösis kommen könnte  |kopfkrat   
Wär doch gelacht wenn das nicht klappt :m


----------



## gismowolf (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Na,dann wünsch ich mir für uns alle heuer für dieses WE nach Möglichkeit einen trockenen Boden und das herrlichste Wetter!! #h ....und damit rob nicht wirklich im Dreck schläft,dafür werden wir alle sorgen,oder?!  #6 :q


----------



## bine (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hab ich grad ne Idee wie ich auch wieder zu meinen Ösis kommen könnte  |kopfkrat
> Wär doch gelacht wenn das nicht klappt :m



wäre schon super, wenn Du es wieder schaffen könntest!!!! Dann pass diesmal auf Anni auf, nicht dass es wieder einen Bruch gibt!!!!


Freu mich schon soooooo  #6  |wavey:  :l


----------



## wodibo (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@bine

ich hab ja dabei an Dich gedacht   :m


----------



## rob (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

fein das ihr auch wieder kommt!wodi diesmal aber die volle strecke,gell:m
ich werd auch versuchen von meiner oma geselchte spareribs zum grillen zu schnorren...mhhhhh.lecker....da wir ja dann erst kurz wieder von norge,po,frankreich und was weiss ich zurück sind,werd ich wohl auch meinen räucherofen einpacken und ne runde räuchern. :l
lg rob


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Servus. Termin passt oda sagen wir mal mir passt jeder Termin. Wichtig ist für mich wieviele Leute kommen wegen Verpflegung, ich denke wir machens wie beim ersten Treffen. Ich werde versuchen fangfertige Forellen zu bekommen damit auch Fisch zum Räuchern da ist. Ansonsten wie beim ersten mal erlaubt ist was Spass macht.


----------



## rob (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

lenzi ich hab tonnen von fisch zu dieser zeit!!!


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Servus. Ich hab gemeint die Forellen geb ich in Teich rein damits was zum Fangen und Grillen da ist weil Karpfen oder Weißfisch wird keiner mögen. Außerdem falls wer Kinder mitbringt könnens dann ihre selbst gefangenen Fische Grillen.


----------



## rob (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

ahhhsoooo..dann werd ich einige meeresleckerein mitbringen zum räuchern oder grillen....diesesmal hab ich ja schon den ganzen tag zeit.werd früh kommen und dir beim aufbau helfen...


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Jungs und Mädels, dat wird wieder ein Treffen vom feinsten werden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











- Anni wird festgebunden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Wodi wird gezeigt wie man Fische fängt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- für rob wird extra Dreck rangekarrt


----------



## rob (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> - für rob wird extra Dreck rangekarrt



hehe micha,jetzt weisst du warum ich öffter rote schuhe trage...so findet man mich immer |supergri  :m 

ich freu mich schon total wieder mit euch allen beim lenzi am teich zu hängen.
sogar forellen dürfen wir fangen und erst die saucen und salate von lenzis frau :l  :k 
ich glaub wir werden wieder viel essen müssen:m 
micha hast du mal wieder was von aalfreak gehört?
lg rob


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Hab ich rob.
Ihm gehts gut und vom 27.6 - 1.7. wird er hier sein und versuchen an unserem Wallerweiher einen guten Waller zu fangen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jetzt will er sich die ABU 7000 C4 zulegen.Die hat es ihm so angetan als ich damit meinen Waller fing. :m 
Wir stehen ständig in Kontakt.Irgendwann hat er auch wieder I-Net und dann issa wieder da.


----------



## rob (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

cool dann weiss ich ja schon was ich von 27.6 - 1.7. mach:m
zum roberto fahren und ihn unterstützen:q
hab mir jetzt auch zum wels u. norgefischen die penn specialsenator 112 in der linkshadversion bei holg gecheckt:m
was kann da noch schief gehen
richte ihm bitte mal liebe grüsse von mir aus.hoff ihm gehts gut und der familie auch
lg rob


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Mach ich rob. #6 
Dann sehen wir uns ja eventuell bei der Jagt nach den Giganten. :m


----------



## bine (2. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Ihr braucht an diesem Wochenende Eure Angeln nicht mitbringen, denn ich denke, dass ich ihn raushole, den Grössten!!!!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## wodibo (2. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*



			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> denn ich denke, dass ich ihn raushole, den Grössten!!!!  #6  #6  #6



*Taaaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa* 

Neuer Monat - Neues Glück....oder wie kann ich das verstehen???  #d :q


----------



## bine (2. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@wodi
bitte immer den Thread vorher lesen, es ging hier eindeutig um den Seewolf!!!!!!  #6 
Ich denke, das grösste Ferkel bist Du, weil Du aus allem was zweideutiges rausliest!!!!!!  #c  |supergri  |supergri  #6


----------



## wodibo (2. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@bine
Du hast eindeutig zweideutig geschrieben und das ist nun mal das Schöne an meinem Job :q :q :q


----------



## rob (2. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

wodi wodi...die bine hat schon recht!du bist unser grösstes ferkel an board:m
ja und den grossen wels fang natürlich ich:q:q


----------



## bine (2. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> wodi wodi...die bine hat schon recht!du bist unser grösstes ferkel an board:m
> ja und den grossen wels fang natürlich ich:q:q



naja mal schauen!!!  :m  :m  #h


----------



## wodibo (2. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@rob

das könnte ein Fehler gewesen sein!!!! Jetzt bist Du auf meiner Fahndungsfavoritenliste :q :q


----------



## braxnhoby (3. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Hi @ all!!!

Das freut mich aber!!!!
Bei euch im Forum gibts ja ganz schön viel Österreicher, gut das ich mich da angemeldet hab. Kann einiges an Spass auf mich zukommen.
Kann an dem Treffen jeder teilnehmen oder bedarf es da einen Vereinsmitgliedschaft????


----------



## wodibo (3. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Willkommen im Board braxnhoby :m
Nö, Du mußt in keinen Verein eintrteten...da wär ich dann nämlich auch nicht mehr da. Du brauchst nur einen guten Hunger, einen guten Durst und jede Menge gute Laune #6


----------



## posengucker (3. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Hallo Braxnhobby,

herzlich willkommen an Board und Spass hast Du hier sicher mehr als genug .

lg
Pogu


----------



## Lenzibald (3. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Seass. Willkommen an Bord Braxenhoby. Verein gibts keinen nur anmelden sollte man sich fürs Treffen wegen Futter und Tränke. Net das wer verdurscht oder verhungert, schaut net so gut aus wenn nacher ein paar Gerippe am Teich rumliegen wie mans in den Western immer sieht. Zum schluß sperrns ma nacher noch den Teich weils glauben ein paar Mumien sind gefunden worden.


----------



## HuchenAlex (6. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Also dieses Jahr möcht i auch unbedingt dabeisein, wenns sich irgendwie einrichten läßt.. zur Not muß i halt meinen Weissensee - Urlaub kurz unterbrechen, der wär nämlich genau in der Zeit vorgesehen..


----------



## rob (6. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

super alex!das wäre echt fein wenn du es dir einrichten könntest.
geht eh ruck zuck vom weissensee
wird sicher eine patzen gaudi.lg rob


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*







 Alex wenn Du auch kommen würdest.
Lenzi haut für Dich sicher auch einen dicken Huchen rein.


----------



## Lenzibald (6. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Servus. Bei uns beim Kraftwerk steht eh jedes Jahr so ein Mordsbrocken von Huchen dürfte so in der 15-20 kilo klasse liegen. Heuer hab ich schon 6 Stück gesehen der Riese so ca 120cm  und 5 kleinere so ca 60-70cm lang. Leider darf man dort nicht Angeln erst ca 150meter weiter Flußabwärts.


----------



## bine (7. März 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*



			
				Lenzibald schrieb:
			
		

> Servus. Bei uns beim Kraftwerk steht eh jedes Jahr so ein Mordsbrocken von Huchen dürfte so in der 15-20 kilo klasse liegen. Heuer hab ich schon 6 Stück gesehen der Riese so ca 120cm  und 5 kleinere so ca 60-70cm lang. Leider darf man dort nicht Angeln erst ca 150meter weiter Flußabwärts.



Vielleicht sollte ich versuchen, den Huchen die 150 m runterzulocken, damit unser Alex ihn dann auch schnappen kann!!!  #6  #6  #6 

Freu mich, wenn Du uns auch mal wieder besuchen kommst, Alex  :m  :m  #h


----------



## Lenzibald (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Servus.
Wollte nur mal nachfragen wies ausschaut wegen dem Treffen. Wieviele Leute kommen und ob der Termin drittes Juniwochenende Steht. Hab mit meiner Frau schon gewerkelt wie Wildsau komm mir schon vor wie ein Kanadischer Holzfäller.


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

na klar steht der Termin Lenzi. #6 
Wir freuen uns schon wieder dort zu sein und viel Spass zu haben.

Wir sollten mal langsam anfangen mit einer Liste wer denn alles kommt.

Also ich fang dann mal an.

1. Bine
2. Anni
3. Dorsch1


----------



## rob (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

gut ich mach weiter:m
1. Bine
2. Anni
3. Dorsch1
4. gismowolf
5.martin?
6. rob
7. posengucker?


lg rob


----------



## Robert (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Hi,

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich auch wieder dabei.

Servas,

Robert


----------



## richard (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

und weiter...

1. Bine
2. Anni
3. Dorsch1
4. gismowolf
5.martin?
6. rob
7. posengucker?
8. Robert?
9. Ritschie
10. Geko

Lg
Ritschie


----------



## rob (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

und ich bastel noch herum....

und weiter...

1. Bine
2. Anni
3. Dorsch1
4. gismowolf
5.martin
6. rob
7. posengucker
8. Robert
9. Ritschie
10. Geko
11. gregor(mahatwa...)?
12.loli?
13.soxl?


----------



## Anni (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

hallo ihr lieben:k 

kanns kaum erwarten mit euch allen einen drauf zu haun:q :q diesmal ohne verletzung bin ja 1 jhr älter |kopfkrat und viel ruhiger geworden#c 

jetz hoff ich natürlich sehr dass sich unsere hunde benehmen und sich in der zeit keine verletzungen verpssen|gr: das jahr hat schon sch.. begonnen#d in der klinik sind wir schon stammgäste das ist zuim:c 

also bis baldeure bayerhexi hi hi#h


----------



## rob (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

termin:17.-19.6
ort: linz

lenzibald(der edle gastgeber)
HuchenAlex 
Thomas9904 
MichlMair 
wodibopo
klammerfranze?
Bine
 Anni
Dorsch1
gismowolf
martin
posengucker
Robert
Ritschie
Geko
gregor(mahatwa...)
loli?
mastermix
soxl+1
rob


hab das wieder mal nach oben geholt damit da was weiter geht:m
ich bin jetzt 2 wochen unterwegs und dann wieder online.schreibt euch einfach dazu wenn ihr lust zum kommen habt.
lg rob


----------



## bine (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

mal schauen, evtl. wollte ich mit Masch1 mit dem Radl kommen!!! Mal sehen ober Hubert Zeit hat....  #6  #6


----------



## rob (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

ok!

termin:17.-19.6
ort: linz

masch1
lenzibald(der edle gastgeber)
HuchenAlex 
Thomas9904 
MichlMair 
wodibopo
klammerfranze?
Bine
Anni
Dorsch1
gismowolf
martin
posengucker
Robert
Ritschie
Geko
gregor(mahatwa...)
loli?
mastermix
soxl+1
rob


----------



## Anni (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

ist da auch genügend platz für mich:q wo ich in ruhe schlafen kann;+ :q


----------



## bine (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

muß aber erst noch Hubert fragen, ob er da Zeit hat!!  #6  #6


----------



## wodibo (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

rob mich kannste streichen, ich schaff es leider nicht  :c


----------



## HuchenAlex (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

bis 19. Juni is ja quasi perfekt, da ich am 20. an den Weissensee fahre.... 
kleine Wegbeschreibung noch, und schon gehts los...

freu mich...
mfG,
Alex


----------



## Anni (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@hallo lenzibald und gefolge 

jetz gehts bald loooooos in linz suchen die karpfen schon ein versteck|kopfkrat  natürlich auch fröschlein und schildkrötlein und iiiich auch:q 
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind es noch 14 tage noch sooooo lang#c :c 

freu mich schon wie ein junges reh;+     auf die alten hasen:q :q 

                    gruß die freche gipshax :q #h


----------



## bine (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Jetzt ists wirklich nicht mehr lange.... wie siehts aus, passt die Teilnehmerliste noch???? Sollen wir irgendwas mitbringen?? Salate o.a....??? #6  #6


----------



## posengucker (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Hallo,

mich müsst Ihr leider streichen.

lg
pogu


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Ich bin leider auch nicht dabei fahre am 17.06 mit meiner lieben nach Italien für ne Woche:g ! Sonne tanken Pizza u. Lasagne naschen und viel Eis als Nachspeise usw......#6 |supergri  

Lg.Gregor|wavey:


----------



## bine (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

ich werd mal noch mit kämml schnacken, vielleicht kommt er auch...  #6  #6  #6


----------



## bine (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Also, Hubert und kämml können definitiv nicht kommen!! Schade  :c  :c  :c 

Aber ich denke, wir werden es auch so wieder lustig bekommen!!!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Anni (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

schade#t   bine    :c  da fehlen uns zwei wichtige gaudiburschen |supergri


----------



## bine (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Naja, dann müssen wir sie wohl oder übel vertreten...  |supergri  |supergri  (aber nicht Fuß vertreten) #6


----------



## mastermix (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Seas,

bei mir schauts von der Zeit her nicht gut aus, komme höchstens auf Stippvisite (hehe). Bitte mich nicht fix einplanen!
LG


----------



## bine (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine aktualisierte Teilnehmerliste reinstellen, damit Lenzibald und Frau wissen, auf wieviel Personen sie sich einstellen dürfen...   #6  #6 
Nicht dass nur Anni und ich kommen und wir Bier für 30 Leute trinken müssen  :q  :q


----------



## Anni (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

na ja bine macht auch nix wir haben immer spaß:q :q 

auf jeden fall faren wir mit dem auto oder mitdam radl aber duuuuu:q


----------



## bine (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Also mitm Radl fahr i ned, des san ja 120km von uns.... und ohne Hubert fahr i sowieso ned mitm radl...  #d  #d 

Aber Auto hört sich ja gut an!!!  :q  :q  Da bringen wir auch dann die Angeln rein...  :q  :q  #6


----------



## Anni (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

klaro bine mitm auto:q 

da kuntn mir a schlaffa wenns giasst und nu so ollerhand andre sachn mitnemma

ui des git a gaudi:q :q #h


----------



## rob (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

so wieder ein update der liste!
leiwand alex das du auch kommen kannst.hat irgend jemand vom luigi eine telenummer.wäre nett wenn er auch wieder kommen würde.lg rob

termin:17.-19.6
ort: linz


lenzibald(der edle gastgeber)
HuchenAlex 
Thomas9904 
MichlMair 
klammerfranze?
Anni
Dorsch1
gismowolf
martin
Robert
Ritschie
Geko
mastermix
soxl+1
rob


----------



## bine (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@rob
Du hast mich vergessen  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c  :c 

Dann muß ich also zu Hause bleiben  ;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## rob (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

oh

termin:17.-19.6
ort: linz


lenzibald(der edle gastgeber)
HuchenAlex 
Thomas9904 
MichlMair 
klammerfranze?
Anni
Dorsch1
gismowolf
martin
Robert
Ritschie
Geko
mastermix
soxl+1
bine
rob


----------



## Alexander2781 (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Treffen!!!

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## bine (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Das Wetter scheint ja am Wochenende auch noch super zu werden  :q  :q  :q 

Mama und ich freuen uns schon riesig!!! Diesmal mach ich es so wie Aalfreak letztes Jahr und werde "Dauerangeln"  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Anni (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*



			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter scheint ja am Wochenende auch noch super zu werden :q :q :q
> 
> Mama und ich freuen uns schon riesig!!! Diesmal mach ich es so wie Aalfreak letztes Jahr und werde "Dauerangeln" #6 #6 #6


 
das ist nicht schlecht |supergri ich versog dich dann mit getränken usw.|kopfkrat so wie letztes jahr den alfrik 

aber diesmal ohne verletzung|supergri |supergri freu mich schon #h


----------



## Lenzibald (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Servus. Schaun ma mal obs klappt mit dem Anfahrtsplan. 
Adresse ist weil das bild ca 3,5mb hat auf mein FTP server.
ftp://anglerboard:ösitreffen@81.10.153.187
Schauts ma bitte nach obs auch funzt die Adresse.
Am besten Autobahnausfahrt ASTEN nehmn dann Richtung Linz durch Ebelsberg durch bitte nicht den Tunnel nehmen durch ebelsberg durch und über die Traunbrücke dann kommt links ein Baumax da reinfahren dann kommt ne Linkskurfe und dann gradeaus wieder über den Traunkanal danach rechts abbiegen und wieder Gradeaus bis zu ner Rechtskurfe wo links ein Verkehrsspiegel steht da links fahren un dimmer auf der schmalen Straße weiter dann kommt rechts ne Gartensiedlung da vorbei und rüber über den Damm und immer Gradeaus dann bremsen sonst stehts mitm Auto im Teich.


----------



## Geko (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Hallo Lenzibald,

bei mir hats leider nicht geklappt mit dem Öffnen von dem Link. Aber da ich ja aus Linz komm find ich auch mit der Beschreibung hin. Freu mich schon aufs Wochenende. 

Geko


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Servus.
Noch ein Versuch.
FTP://anglerboard:ösitreffen@81.10.153.187


----------



## Geko (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@Lenzibald

Mit dem neuen Link hats funktioniert. Super Aufnahme. Der Teich liegt ja wunderschön in der Au drinnen. Danke das du dir die Arbeit machst und das Treffen organisierst#6 .

Geko


----------



## bine (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@Lenzibald
Danke für die super Beschreibung!!! Wir fahren Freitag um 2 bei uns in Salzburg weg!!!  #6  Dann düsen wir gleich durch!!!  :q  :q 

Hast die Karpfen schon gewarnt??? ...und die Schlidkröten, Frösche usw.... :q  :q 

Sollen wir evtl. an Nudelsalat oder sonst irgendwas mitbringen???  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Servus. Sicher könnt ihr was mitbringen, ich komm auch nicht mehr dazu alles herzurichten hab im Moment sauviel Stress. Mittwoch Arbeiten weil die Gruppe Steyrerblut an auftritt in Linz hat Donnerstag arbeiten und so weiter aber dafür hab ich Freitag Samstag frei und muß nicht wieder um 8uhr Abends in die Arbeit. Bin schon gespannt was ihr sagt weil ich und die meine alles ausgeholzt haben war ne schweinehacke das Ganze.


----------



## rob (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

super lenzi!
ich freu mich schon aufs treffen!
was sollen wir so mitnehmen?einige fässchen bier oder etwas fisch?
soll jeder für sich selber sorgen?dann habt ihr weniger zu tun!jeder bringt seine grillerei und getränke!was meint ihr dazu?
übrigens!!was ist eigentlich mit unseren linzer jungs los...michl maier ,löti und co!wäre nett wenn ihr auch wieder kommt!hat jemand von ihnen eine telefonnummer?!
lg rob


----------



## bine (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@rob
das ist eine super Idee.. #6  Jeder bringt sich seine Verpflegung selbst mit und ich mach noch eine riesen Schüssel Nudelsalat für alle!!!
So hat Lenzibald nicht mehr so viel Arbeit!!! Ist schon super genug, dass er und seine Gastfreundschaft schenkt!!!  #6  #6  #6 
Wer bringt einen Grill mit, Kohle???
Ich hätte so einen kleinen Grill, da passen ca. drei oder vier Fleisch drauf, soll der mit??  |kopfkrat 

Ich freu mich schon riesig, Euch alle mal wieder zu sehen!!!   #h   #h  #h


----------



## Anni (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@ hei rob 

das mit dem selber versorgen is net schlecht gute ideeeeee 

wär ich auch damit einverstanden und bine bestimmt auch#6 

lieben gruß aus oberbayern#h


----------



## Robert (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Ich werd am Freitag erst relativ spät eintrudeln, da ich noch relativ lang schuften muss.
Selbstversorger ist kein Problem - ist ja der Supermarkt auch in der Nähe.

Robert


----------



## bine (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@Robert
das mit dem versorgenist kein Problem, wir nehmen einfach Bier und Essen für Dich mit... ist das ein Angebot??? #6  #6 

Magst helles oder dunkles, oder Weißbier...sags einfach...  #6  #6


----------



## Robert (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@ bine,

Und ob das ein Angebot ist - dann brauch ich nix aufs Moped aufsatteln, ned zum Einkaufen fahren ...
Was für´n Bier - i drink a jeds

Robert


----------



## Anni (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@ hei robert|wavey: 


kommst mitn motorbrumm oder autoschnauferl;+ hi hi|supergri 

mir fahrn mit meim schnauferl #6 

frei mi scho weilma do a richtig normaler kloana anglerhaufn san 

des is hoet nu scheeee#h


----------



## Anni (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*



			
				Anni schrieb:
			
		

> @ hei robert|wavey:
> 
> 
> kommst mitn motorbrumm oder autoschnauferl;+ hi hi|supergri
> ...


 
ohhh scheis i bin immer hintn dro weil i net so schnell mitm schreibn bin #q


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Also ich könnte wieder den großen Schwenkgrill mitbringen. :m 

@ Lenzi

Da rackert ihr euch wieder für uns ab.Freu mich schon auf euch.

@ Gismo

Krebse schon gefangen? :m


----------



## rob (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

eben ein supermarkt ist ja daneben:m
was sich reimt ist gut:q
jau gismo,hast du den noch  einige krebserln fangen können?
denke ich werde rippen und huhn mitnehmen.
lg rob


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@ rob

Aber nicht bei Oma im Hühnerstall Fuchs spielen.   :m


----------



## Laksos (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Da fährt er bloß Motorrad! :m 

(Oh, tschuldigung, ich bin im falschen thread...  )


.


----------



## gismowolf (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Griaß eich olli mitanaunder!!
@Micha,Die Traun führt leider immer noch Schneewasser ca.100cm über Normalpegel und
da kommen die Biester nicht aus ihren Höhlen!!Bis jetzt hab ich erst zwei gefangen.Mir steht die Lade bei Fuß(ich hoffe,Du verstehst,was ich meine!!=bin riesig enttäuscht!!).
Das kalte Schneewasser und dazu noch sehr hoch - aber ich hoffe auf die Nächte vom Donnerstag auf Freitag und von Freitag auf Samstag!!
Wenn ich zu wenig fange,müssen wir uns halt mehr an die Morcheln halten!!
Haltet mir die Daumen!!


----------



## bine (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@gismo
Schneewasser??? Dann ist die ja saukalt!!! Diesmal geh ich da nicht rein zum Baden!!!!   |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh:


----------



## Anni (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

sodala:q 

noch 2 1/2 tage dann gehts auf in unser schönes nachbarland nach linz zum lenzibald und seinem lieben weibi 

freitag mittag werd ich meinem spuckerl mal wieder richtig in die pedale drücken:q :q und die blitzer vorher ausschalten|kopfkrat 

sooooo jetz mach ich noch einen plan was wir essen u. trinken einpacken #c damit sich bine nicht allein den kopf zerbrechen muss:q :q 

schön dass es ein nicht zu grosses treffen ist#h


----------



## bine (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

ok, Mama, Du kümmerst Dich um Essen + Trinken und ich um das Angelzeugs und Quartier....   #6   #6  #6


----------



## Anni (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*



			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> ok, Mama, Du kümmerst Dich um Essen + Trinken und ich um das Angelzeugs und Quartier.... #6 #6 #6


na für jeden 2 halbe für dich maiskolben und für mich luft das wärs dann :q :q


----------



## bine (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*



			
				Anni schrieb:
			
		

> na für jeden 2 halbe



Du meist wohl 2 halbe KISTEN, oder???  #c  #c


----------



## freibadwirt (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@ Anni
das du mir ja die Bine nicht hungern läst sonst muß ich noch
Meeresfrüchtepizza einfliegen lassen :q :q :q 
Gruß Andreas|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## bine (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@freibadwirt
wenn Du sie mir persönlich bringst, dann sag ich Mama sie soll mich hungern lassen!!! Hab auch Gummibärli dabei....  :q  :q  :q


----------



## freibadwirt (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@ Bine 

würde ja gerne kommen muß aber leider das Wochensnde arbeiten:c :c :c 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## bine (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@Andreas
weiß ich ja  :c  :c  :c 

Aber ich denke, wir sehen uns bestimmt bald mal...vielleicht machen Mama und ich mal einen Motorradausflug nach Gunzenhause... oder in zwei Wochen ist ein Hundeseminar in Gunzenhausen... da wollte ich evtl. teilnehmen.. Mal sehen was draus wird!!!  :q  :q  Sonst komm ich nach meinem Urlaub einfach mal zum Angeln..  :q  #h


----------



## Anni (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*



			
				freibadwirt schrieb:
			
		

> @ Anni
> das du mir ja die Bine nicht hungern läst sonst muß ich noch
> Meeresfrüchtepizza einfliegen lassen :q :q :q
> Gruß Andreas|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


 
hallo andreas#h 

ich werd versuchen dass ich bine nicht hungern lass:q :q sie kann ja einen karpfen lutschen :q da hat sie das ganze wochenend was davon :q :q 

aber meeresfrüchte|kopfkrat  ohhhh mein gott nicht zu verachten hunger mampf mampf        lieben gruß anni|wavey:


----------



## Dorsch1 (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

So Leute...mein Auto ist gepackt und morgen Mittag geht es gleich in München von der Arbeit los.   :q  :q


----------



## rob (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

soderle...werde mich auch bald auf den weg machen...denke am nachmittag werd ich vorort sein.
geh da erst in den supimarkt einkaufen....bis später an alle,ich freu mich schon!
lg rob


----------



## wodibo (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Ich wünsch Euch ein tolles Wochenende mit ner Menge Gaudi #6
Vieleicht kann ich ja beim nächsten Treffen wieder dabei sein :m

Achso....haltet die Notarztnummern parat....Anni ist wieder dabei :q :q :q


----------



## rob (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

ich hab extra gibsverband für sie mit wodi:q
hey lenzi!hast du eigentlich jetzt forellen im teich?weil wenn ja nehm ich meine fliegenrute mit!lg rob


----------



## bine (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

@rob
das Platzerl vom letzten Jahr gehört wieder uns, also trau Dich nicht, dort Dein Zelt aufzustellen  #6  :q 

Wir fahren so ca. um drei los und werden dann wenns klappt gegen halb fünf (wenn ich a bissi mehr aufs Gas trete, dann evtl. schon früher) da sein!!  #6  #6 

Ich freu mich auch schon auf Euch!!!  #h  #h


----------



## Anni (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

achtung die bayern kommen:q 

alles eingepackt und dann kanns losgehen |wavey: schiebt mal schon die wolken weg wir wollen grillen und soooo viele andere sachen machen:q 

bis heut abend#h


----------



## rob (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

na ich fahr jetzt auch los...zuerst über altenwörth,dann krems,pölten und linz..denke so ab 16:00 werd ich hier sein.muss dann noch in den supermarkt einkaufen,komm aber vorher noch am teich....bis gleich:m


----------



## freibadwirt (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Wünsch euch allen auch ein tolles Wochenende#6 viel Spass |bla: und genug zum essen:q (,Anni  ).

Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 

P.S. Habe gerade mal überlegt mal für 2-3 Stunden vorbei zu schauen (bei uns regnet es mal wieder|gr: )ist mir doch ein bisserl  zu weit.438km einfach #c


----------



## Robert (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: 2. österreichischen AB-Treffen*

Und ich D.. muss bis um 16:00 Uhr arbeiten - da werd ich wohl der letzte sein, der eintrudelt.
Ich hoff bloß, es fängt nicht zu regnen an - sieht schon ziemlich dunkel aus bei uns


----------

